# Mini tub



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Anybody done a mini tub to their a body? How big of a tire can you fit underneath? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I've done a couple Chevelles, and without frame mods you can get 10.5 28 Mickeys in there. I seem to remember working the inner well and rolling the outer lip as well as the tires being mounted on 8.5 Weld Wheels. It worked but would sometimes rub the inside on the return road turn around. If you can't go wide then go tall. The biggest contact patch is the goal.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

...and if you "do the math" you'll find out that a change in tire height (diameter) had results in a much larger increase in contact patch area than does a corresponding change in width.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I run a 12.5x28 on a 9.5 inch wide rim in a stock wheel well on my GTO. A little hammer massaging and fender rolling did the trick.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

Ok thanks guys. I did since research and thinking and for the same price I can buy a suspension kit so I'm leaning towards that. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

With careful measurement of backspace..you can get 10.5 inches of rubber into your wheel wells...on my 67, I have 275/45-18 tires with 1/2 inch of clearance on each side. They are mounted on 18x9 inch Billet Specialties wheels.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

How's the quality of the billet specialties wheel? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Love my Billet Specialty wheels, never need more than a wipe with some spray wax. Hit them with a mothers ball and they shine like chrome, stay away from any of the acidic wheel cleaners though.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

I'm up in the air about what style wheel I want yet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jbgto69 (Nov 30, 2019)

ALKYGTO said:


> I run a 12.5x28 on a 9.5 inch wide rim in a stock wheel well on my GTO. A little hammer massaging and fender rolling did the trick.


12.5 tire on a 9.5 wheel? Sounds about as safe as those people that put a 7 inch wide tire on a 10 inch wide wheel!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Jbgto69 said:


> 12.5 tire on a 9.5 wheel? Sounds about as safe as those people that put a 7 inch wide tire on a 10 inch wide wheel!


Shows what you know.


----------

